# Korkrutengriff lackieren??



## moppedx (5. Oktober 2010)

Was denkt ihr?
Sollte man seine Korkrutengriffe lackieren?

Meine Meinung/Erfahrung:
ich lackiere grundsätzlich meine Rutengriffe-
nur ganz dünn mit 2mal mit Sprühlack
Vorteil: der Griff nimmt keine Feuchtigkeit,Schmutz und so weiter mehr an.
der Griff sieht auch nach über 10 Jahren aus wie neu.Nur halt leicht dunkler

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das auch bei selten gefischten Ruten der Griff stumpf wird und Löcher aufweisst und auf dauer dann irgendwie verfällt.der Paketleger versiegelt ja auch seinen Korkfußboden!!
Ein Rutenbauer sagte mir mal das Kork "atmen" muß

Was ist eure Erfahrung?


----------



## Nolfravel (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Hochwertiger Kork braucht nicht lackiert zu werden.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Was soll es denn bringen?

Ein Korkgriff hat seine Eigenarten (oder eben Vorteile) in der Haptik, also wie er sich besonders in nassem Zustand greifen lässt. Wenn Du den mit Lack überziehst ist das weg, ob unter dem Lack Kork, Duplon oder Plastik ist macht ja keinen Unterschied. Geht es Dir nur um die Optik?

Hochwertiger Kork ist eigentlich recht unproblematisch solange man ihn nicht mechanisch beschädigt (z.B. Haken reinrammt).


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

den schönen Kork lackieren ??? #d
würd ja gar nicht gehen bei mir ....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

_*Boooobsteeer!!!*_

(lackiert seine Korkgriffe, vielleicht kann er ein paar Worte dazu (dafür) schreibseln...#c)


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Nö, lackieren kommt nicht in Frage. 
Absolut dicht wird der Kork sowieso nicht und eventuelle Feuchtigkeit braucht länger zum Abtrocknen -> Schimmelgefahr.

Desweiteren muss ein Korkgriff dunkel werden, ist schließlich ein Gebauchsgegenstand und nicht für die Rutensammlung. Stört mich absolut nicht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Bloß nicht!
Dann kannst dir auch gleich nen häßlichen Duplon nehmen!
|kopfkrat


----------



## NickAdams (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Ich möchte Natur in der Hand halten, keine Chemie. Deshalb lackiere ich nicht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Bobster (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Diese Frage ist lange nicht mehr gestellt worden......|rolleyes

.....und hier für alle die es lesen möchten:

Ihr könnt mich alle mal .........

Ich lackiere meine Korkrutengriffe alle....und zwar
3x mit Bootslack :m


...und ja... ich steh' drauf


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Moin Moin,

ich gabe meinen Vorpostern da schon Recht. Ist doch wirklich ein Unterschied, ob ich was Lackiertes, Schaumstoff u.s.w. oder natürlichen Kork in der Hand habe.
Ich persönlich nehme etwas feines Schleifpapier, wenn nötig und schleife den Korkgriff einmal über. Dann sine etwaige Unebenheiten geglättet.....

Jeder halt so wie er mag!!


----------



## Gemini (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die lieber eine latexüberzogene Ti**e in der Hand haben als das reine Naturprodukt.

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.

Ich mag beides gern... also Kork und Duplon #h


----------



## Algon (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



Gemini schrieb:


> Es soll ja auch Leute geben die lieber eine *latexüberzogene Ti**e* in der Hand haben als das reine Naturprodukt.


|bigeyes wer macht denn sowas, ich dachte das gehört da rein.



Gemini schrieb:


> Ich mag beides gern... also Kork und Duplon #h


in Ti**en?|kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



Bobster schrieb:


> ...und ja... ich steh' drauf



und... es sieht gut aus
und... es fühlt sich gut an

#h


----------



## Küstenläufer (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Ich versiegel meine Korkgriffe nach dem Aufbau der Rute mit Korkseal.
Der Schmutz läßt sich einfacher abwaschen. Der Korkgriff fühlt sich aber immer noch nach Kork an und ist Griffsympatisch.
Der Kork wird ein wenig dunkler.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Es soll auch Leute geben,die die Plastikfolie,womit die Griffe eingeschweißt
sind, drauf lassen um den daruter liegenden Kork zu schützen!
Dies ist ähnlich hautfreundlich, wie ich mal bei einer türkischen Familie zu Gast war, welche ihre gesammte Couchgarnitur, samt Fernbedienung für die Glotze, in dicke Folie eingeschweißt hatte.

Taxidermist


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Aber pflegeleicht ist es! :m


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Aber pflegeleicht ist es!

Genau und bei 30 Grad braucht man nicht mal Putzwasser zum abwischen!

Taxidermist


----------



## moppedx (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Mir geht es einzig und allein darum die Griffe meiner "Gebrauchsruten" zu erhalten.
Ich hatte zu vergleichszwecken einen Griff lackiert einen nicht (beim selben Modell-Shimano Feeder) schon nach zwei Jahren war ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sehen.
Auch bei Shimano Ruten verwittert der Kork irgendwie (Regen,Sonneneinstrahlung,Frost...)
Ich lackiere meine Griffe deshalb weiter

Und Ja,
es fühlt sich gut an und sieht gut aus|supergri


----------



## Blauzahn (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Servus,
das der Kork bei Stangenruten, egal wie teuer sie waren, irgendwann schmuddelig wird, liegt daran, dass minderwertiger Kork verbaut wird. Irgendwann fliegen dann die Spachtelbrocken raus und eine Kraterlandschaft macht sich breit.
Zur Versiegelung hast du ja schon einige Tips bekommen, lackieren würde ich definitiv nicht, da Kork, genau wie Holz, atmen muß.
Hier kannst du z.B. mit einer Leinölfirnis arbeiten. Die Oberfläche wird seidig glänzend, du hast eine Versiegelung und atmen kann der Kork auch noch.
Das mache ich bei meinen Selbtsbauten auch, hierzu einfach mehrere Schichten Leinölfirnis auftragen, aber immer warten bis die erste Schicht durchgetrocknet ist (das riecht man)

Gruß


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



Bobster schrieb:


> Diese Frage ist lange nicht mehr gestellt worden......|rolleyes
> 
> .....und hier für alle die es lesen möchten:
> 
> ...


 



Die Fänge geben ihm Recht.|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Daniel78 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus,
> das der Kork bei Stangenruten, egal wie teuer sie waren, irgendwann schmuddelig wird, liegt daran, dass minderwertiger Kork verbaut wird. Irgendwann fliegen dann die Spachtelbrocken raus und eine Kraterlandschaft macht sich breit.
> Zur Versiegelung hast du ja schon einige Tips bekommen, lackieren würde ich definitiv nicht, da Kork, genau wie Holz, atmen muß.
> Hier kannst du z.B. mit einer Leinölfirnis arbeiten. Die Oberfläche wird seidig glänzend, du hast eine Versiegelung und atmen kann der Kork auch noch.
> ...




Du sagst es! Über die Lotion habe ich gerade nachgedacht, wie das Zeugs heist. Habe es auch schon mit Bienenwachs probiert, geht genauso. 

Lackieren ist volliger Quatsch auch wenn es Klarlack ist. Es ist ein Naturprodukt und sollte auch so gepflegt werden. So, mein Senf dazu.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



moppedx schrieb:


> .... schon nach zwei Jahren war ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sehen.



Und genau so soll ne Gebrauchsrute aussehen |supergri


----------



## moppedx (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus,
> das der Kork bei Stangenruten, egal wie teuer sie waren, irgendwann schmuddelig wird, liegt daran, dass minderwertiger Kork verbaut wird. Irgendwann fliegen dann die Spachtelbrocken raus und eine Kraterlandschaft macht sich breit.
> Zur Versiegelung hast du ja schon einige Tips bekommen, lackieren würde ich definitiv nicht, da Kork, genau wie Holz, atmen muß.
> Hier kannst du z.B. mit einer Leinölfirnis arbeiten. Die Oberfläche wird seidig glänzend, du hast eine Versiegelung und atmen kann der Kork auch noch.
> ...


 
Das nenne ich mal eine sachlich und fachlich einwandfreie Antwort.Danke#6


----------



## cybershot (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

ich behandle alle meine Korkgriffe mit Autopoliturmilch.
Als erstes reinige ich die Griffe mit sanfter Seifenlauge, lasse sie trocken und trage dann richtig dick Autopoliturmilch auf. Diese lasse ich 10min. einziehen und reibe dann die Griffe mit einem Küchenhandtuch ab. 
Diese Behandlung beeinträchtig die Optik und Haptik nicht im geringsten und die Griffe sehen selbst nach 2 Jahren gebrauch noch richtig gut aus.
Dann lässt sich die Behandlung wiederholen.
Grüße,
Cybershot


----------



## Algon (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Auf Ideen kommen hier manche Leute.|rolleyes
Da steht man bestimmt in der Garage vorm dem Regal: 
"mmmmmh|kopfkrat was könnte ich mir denn heute auf den Korkgriff schmieren|kopfkrat"

Und dann wird sich gewundert, das die Anderen ( die ohne Chemie an der Angel) mehr fangen|rolleyes

An den Kork gehört garnichts. Ich finde, das eine Rute erst mit Vintage Korkgriffen das gewisse etwas hat.

MfG Algon


----------



## moppedx (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*



Algon schrieb:


> Und dann wird sich gewundert, das die Anderen ( die ohne Chemie an der Angel) mehr fangen|rolleyes


 
Bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## Bellyboater (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Ich reibe meine Rutengriffe mit Kerzenwachs ein, erhitze diesen das er einziehen kann und reib dann die Reste mit einem Baumwolltuch wieder ab.


----------



## Boendall (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Was mich wundert ist dass soviele Probleme mit Schmutz/Dreck an den Griffen haben.
Rammt ihr die in den Matsch?
Fisch wird bei mir sowieso nur mit nassen Händen angegriffen, wenn er abgeschlagen wird oder sich nicht im Wasser abhaken lässt, danach die Hände kurz gewaschen dann hat man auch kein Problem mit Schleim an den Griffen.

Die Ruten sind in diversen Rutentaschen im Keller, also auch kaum staubig.

Das erste was bei neuen Ruten gemacht wird ist dieses Plastik runter, geht ja gar nicht, sowas am schönen Kork. 

Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, der Kork muss etwas abgegrabbelt sein, gibt dem Ganzen einen persönlichen Touch und sollte mal eingebrochen werden kann man die Rute über meine DNA vom Schweiß zuordnen


----------



## volkerm (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Korkrutengriff lackieren??*

Hallo,

warum Kork und Duplon als Material?
Griffigkeit bei Nässe, wegen der offenen Poren.
Damit das so bleibt, würde ich es nicht lackieren oder beschichten.
Bei geschlossenen Poren muß man bei Nässe fester zupacken.
Wer Muskelkater mag:q.

Grüße

Volker


----------

